# im in a mood...lemme draw yo betta



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Im in a bit of a slump, so drawing helps me relax. Give me pics of your bettas and i whil draw them..i cant promise how good they will be. It depends. 















2 of mine i just did. 

post away.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

yay!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

sorry submitted be fore i finished


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Abbys fish


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do lunar, luna, and straw berry?
lunar:








strawberry:








and last luna:








thx if you can =]]


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i wasnt quite sure what color lunar was


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thank so much =D i love it


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

are they watercolor?

either way I love them all, but esp. the second you posted in the OP


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yea i have water color pencils...color with them then use a paint brush to wet and blend. 
The second is one of my HM males thats for sale, Quartz.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Jazz, Gandalf, and Richtofen?  {{sorry the pics are so big :/ }}


----------

